# How do you install stobes



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I was just wondering how do you install whelen hide a way strobes in my 2005 chevy 2500HD crew cab headlights and tails where should they be located? Where does the box go and finally what about a strobe light on the truck. Any help would be great maybe some pics of your own install? Thanks


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

pm blueline ent .. he has a really good knowledge of lighting and will be able to help you out.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Dont do it. I notice more people that have strobes never turn them on when plowing. The strobe bounces off the mole board and you are stuck looking at a flashing light.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I have them in my 05 Chevy and use them every storm. Do a search for a thread started by me. It is titled (strobe install in my 05 chevy) If you can't find it send me a email and I will send you pictures. It is pretty straight foward to do, with Wheelens you have to run bot the power feed and ground back to the battery. [email protected]

Regards Mike


----------



## jay2500hd (Feb 24, 2008)

i have an 05 GMC 2500hd. i run 4 HAWs in the rear, 2 in the turns and 2 in the brakes. they are powered by a sound off 475. the front has 4 nova grill strobes and 2 HAWs in the running lights(white bulbs), they are powered by a whelen CSP690. I run them for hours and hours never have a problem. 

also have a whelen liberty full size on the roof. all amber with alleys and take downs


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I only run the rears and my roof beacon normally, then when I am backing out into traffic, I will through on the fronts. Otherwise I get annoyed by the light bouncing off the molboard of the plow.

Here are some picks... install road legal in Illinois: Amber in the front, red in the tail.

Stock Taillight









With strobe installed









Front Corner Marker









Front corner marker look close you can see it through the lens


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Phil, your pictures no worky.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bummer, they show up on my screen, let me try again.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Can you hear me now?*

How about now...can you see them or no?


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks for the pics Phil. I didn't think a bulb would fit in the amber turn signal in your last pic. Your truck is an 03' correct ? I wonder if I can get a bulb down there in my 06'.

Right now, i'm using amber bulbs in the high beam's and the reverse lights. 
In the 02' I have clear bulbs in all the amber lenses. 

BTW the flashback is no worse than a roof mounted strobe light flashing back off the hood or plow lights.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

yep thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

yep, they will fit in an 06, did one not to long ago.

and yes, mine is an 03


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*I like what's on the work bench!*


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

good eyes, must have been working on somthing else while working on this!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

lol.......................


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Hey Phil,

How did you drill a 1" hole in that area ? Did you use a holesaw or something else ?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hole Saw is my weapon of choice


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

LOL mine too, but thats a tight angled area.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I went to the Ace Hardware and got a really cheap hole saw because the arbor was very short. My hole saw kit the arbor is so long, I would have punched through the other side of the lense.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Installed the 2 in the signals today. Thanks Phil


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

Is the head operated off of a underdash controller? 4-6-8 head does it matter what controller?

Anyone ever add a side fender light to the system?

thanks guys

MIKEY


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Earthscapes;535800 said:


> Installed the 2 in the signals today. Thanks Phil


Very glad that I could be of help.

Phil


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

KINNCO;535841 said:


> Is the head operated off of a underdash controller? 4-6-8 head does it matter what controller?Anyone ever add a side fender light to the system?
> thanks guys


ttt:redbounce


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Hey Phil, 
Melted a hole in both turn signals and burned out the bulbs. Oh well they looked good for 6hrs.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha ha ha oh sorry that sucks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What? You did what? You gotta be kidding me. Man my strobes must be piss weak, I can't burn holes in sh*t.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Philbilly2;539694 said:


> What? You did what? You gotta be kidding me. Man my strobes must be piss weak, I can't burn holes in sh*t.


LOL. I didn't do nuttin. Yep burned right through and I used push in bulbs cause they were shorter than the screw in ones.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

You did not have enough clearance between your bulbs and the lens! you should try to keep them at least a 1/2 to 5/8 inch away they generate a lot of heat


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

littleo92;541141 said:


> You did not have enough clearance between your bulbs and the lens! you should try to keep them at least a 1/2 to 5/8 inch away they generate a lot of heat


Absolutely right. I know you want the side angle view for the strobes but you may have to go with the front. I have an 02 Silverado. I put them where the DRL's are.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59643


----------

